# Cherry Grove Pier Spadefish



## BigPappa (Apr 29, 2007)

Hello everyone! Just got back last Saturday from a week in Cherry Grove. Weather was great...fishing could have been better. Anyway, just wanted to glote on my boy a little bit who caught a 8lb 12oz Spadefish off of the Cherry Grove Pier. Thing was a monster and faught pretty dadgum hard. They said it was the pier record, but I don't know that officialy. Caught it on 15lb test with a #2 circle hook using a bottom rig. Love this site and hope to contribute more in the future.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

That's the biggest one I've ever seen.....


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Surf Fish said:


> That's the biggest one I've ever seen.....


me too! nice catch!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Nice catch and nice picture!! Great smile too! Is cherry grove pier near North Myrtle?


----------



## BigPappa (Apr 29, 2007)

SeaSalt said:


> Nice catch and nice picture!! Great smile too! Is cherry grove pier near North Myrtle?


Yeah SS...Cherry Grove is a section of North Myrtle. There is one other pier north of the CG Pier but it is a private one and is not as long as the CG Pier.

By the way, thanks for the remarks everyone! He was quite tickled...smile is still on his face! But that boy was born to fish. He would everyday if his Momma would let him (notice I said his Momma...Daddy would too if Momma would let me!) Our property is backed up to a 3 acre pond so we hit it when we have spare moments or drive down the road to Lake Wylie when we can. But I tell ya, I am hooked on saltwater fishing and wish I could do it more (which I am in the process of making that happen) . 

The state record is just over 14 lbs (I have seen pics of it and it is huge!) but the NC record is only 9lbs 2 ozs. We are going to get a fiberglass reproduction done of it though.


----------



## armyman2007 (Mar 22, 2007)

Great Job! Great Fish! I love Cherry Grove pier, wish I lived closer to it.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

HELLUVA good fish!! Congrats to the little guy! I imagine he's now ruined for life, though...


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

That is ONE FINE FISH!!!! Congrats to the little man and his teacher.


----------



## gonnawin (Feb 15, 2007)

holy crap thats huge, im used to catching 7oz-8oz spade fish, way to go, you my boy blue  :fishing:


----------



## gonnawin (Feb 15, 2007)

did you weigh it? that looks to be a pier record.


----------

